# Lowrance Elite-4x DSI Fishfinder Where 2 Buy?



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, any one seen these on the net 4 less than $299 (from Whitworths). I have seen posts from others buying them over seas for cheaper. Just wondering if someone has picked 1 up recently for better and where they got it from. All links I have followed are too old.

Cheers!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Just search on eBay and buy from a seller with a good feedback history


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

I looked on ebay but others have got theirs for a lot less from there, maybe the dollar was better back then? At the moment It would be easier to get from Whitworths if nothing comes from this.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I too have looked on Ebay. There is one seller from Canada who will post free to Oz.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lowrance-Eli ... 27c6d719f8

And also:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOWRANCE-ELI ... 337427a9be

And:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-LO ... 3cc6105136

Cheers


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks mate, didn't notice the 1 with free shipping


----------



## viperdevil (Dec 4, 2011)

DSI are down scan imaging scanners....they are good for structure scanning when fishing for bass....bream etc but are not a fish finders

Call few store BCF etc and enquire before you buy a DSI, they will be able to give some advise.....Also there is a new geospacial restrictions implemented on new lowrance sounders, which means the units will not work in other countries, check with the international seller if it will work in Aust before you buy. Good look.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Most Hobie Dealers stock these PN# 72020045 FISHFINDER - ELITE-4X DSI EA MRRP $ 290.00. Australian supplied, Australian backed warranty direct with Lowrance. Hope this helps.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

viperdevil said:


> DSI are down scan imaging scanners....they are good for structure scanning when fishing for bass....bream etc but are not a fish finders


false


viperdevil said:


> Call few store BCF etc and enquire before you buy a DSI, they will be able to give some advise.....


I wouldn't ask BCF for advice on anything except for the recommended retail price of an item.


viperdevil said:


> Also there is a new geospacial restrictions implemented on new lowrance sounders, which means the units will not work in other countries, check with the international seller if it will work in Aust before you buy. Good look.


Only applies to the gps versions



SteveFields said:


> Most Hobie Dealers stock these PN# 72020045 FISHFINDER - ELITE-4X DSI EA MRRP $ 290.00. Australian supplied, Australian backed warranty direct with Lowrance. Hope this helps.


Can't help but agree here, when I've bought sounders overseas (as I have the last two times) I've saved about $250 on each. This helps me justify the lack of warranty. When the saving will be significantly lower (as it will in this case) I reckon I'd prefer the peace of mind of a warranty.


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers, Scater, you saved me typing exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.chsmith.com.au/

Bought mine form here, cheap & quick delivery


----------



## idolz (Jan 10, 2012)

Got mine from (ebay....westlakeint) USA $230 delivered,,,, i made sure it was metric first ,,,, apprarently some dont have metric,,,, i dont care about warranty,,, warranty sux anyway,,,, MOST ITEMS YOU "PURCHASE" COME WITH 9 LIFETIME WARRANTYS UNDER EVERY CONDITION,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..............,UNTIL YOU TRY TO MAKE A CLAIM......"Ahh you had this in water",,,, "aarrh somebody hit this with a hammer"............."this has been installed incorrectly"
I rememeber buying a Shimano Baitrunner 6000 (the latest model) from a local dealer,,,.................. when he was selling it to me,, it could pull the Titanic off the bottom,,,, I caught an undersize (60cm)Kinghy on it first outting and stripped the gears out,,, had to hand line the thing in,,,,,,,,after taking it back he said,,,"yeah but you had a kinghfish on"...... mind you shimino Taren point just replaced it,,,, very good service!!!


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

idolz said:


> i dont care about warranty,,, warranty sux anyway,,,,


IMO, the extra few dollars to have a full factory warranty is worth it. The service centre at Lowrance is great and they have replaced units for us in the past, no hassle at all. 
Lots of options out there at CHS, Hobie, Bias and others. Support local if possible.


----------



## idolz (Jan 10, 2012)

WELL IMO get the cheapest price,,( if it shits itself buy another one ),, it is the biggest headache trying to get warranty out of a company,,, you have to jump over SO many hurdles,,,and you are blamed for mis-use, you got water in it or any other prof excuse................ many times it just isnt worth it


----------

